# connexion réseau mais pas d'internet



## jphg (18 Mars 2008)

Hello à tous
problème très curieux : 
à mon ordinateur du boulot, je n'ai plus de connexion internet, bien qu'ayant toujours une connexion réseau qui marche = je peux me connecter au serveur, mais pas à internet :
-> Mail ne reçoit rien, Safari/Firefox ne trouve aucun site, iTunes ne met plus à jour les podcasts, Adium is down, etc etc

On a tout essayé : visite des prefs système, changement DNS (ou TCP IP ?), activation/désactivation de trucs et de machins, réparation des autorisations, lancement d'un antivirus (Virus Barrier, installé après le constat de la panne), débranchement du câble (mais c pas un problème de câble, because j'accède au serveur), test dans une autre session, etc etc
Utilitaire réseau : on ne ping rien.
Diagnostic réseau : "état du réseau : ethernet intégré: ok, réglages réseau: ok, FAI: ok, Internet: échec, Serveur: échec"

A noter que l'autre Mac de la boîte (iMac) se connecte sans problème.

Mon mac bloque systématiquement tout ce qui vient de l'extérieur.
Isn't that weird ?!!! 

Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?

merci  bôôôôcoup 

---
mes spec :
tour
2x2Ghz PPC G5
Tiger 10.4.11


----------



## jphg (18 Mars 2008)

ok, réparé &#8730;

il "suffit" de créer une nouvelle configuration réseau via l'assistant de réglage réseau. Et le laisser faire le truc tout seul, quitte à corriger certains paramètres après (tcp ip)

bizarre.


----------

